# ISP3 Probleme und Fragen zum Mailserver / zusätzliche IP



## stefan_sick (11. März 2009)

Vorab herzlichen Dank für die Entwicklung dieser Software - bin bereits schwer beeindruckt 

*Kurze Vorgeschichte
*
Root-Server bei hetzner - Admin (ich) ist noch Anfänger. Habe nach einigen Fehlversuchen jetzt exakt nach dieser Anleitung http://www.ispconfig.org/docs/INSTALL_DEBIAN_5.0.txt
das System und ISP3 installiert.

Es funktioniert soweit prima. Zum Test habe ich einen Kunden und eine Domain eingerichtet und dort Drupal installiert - läuft super.

Jetzt zu den Problemen und Fragen:

*1. Mailserver
*
Dem Testkunden habe ich einen Mail Account eingerichtet. Diesen kann ich 
über webmail oder auch vom externen Client als POP oder IMAP abrufen.
Mails versenden funktioniert auch - nur kann ich keine Mails an 
diesen Account schicken - sie kommen nicht an und zwar ohne dass das Absender einen Fehler erhält.

Ich habe Spamschutz und Virenfilter testweise deaktiviert, aber daran liegt es auch nicht.
Was kann ich tun ?

*2. IP Adressen
*
Welche Schritte muss ich als DAU unternehmen um zusätzliche IPs für den Server verfügbar zu machen und 
anschliessend dem Mailserver eine dieser IP zuzuordnen. 

Habe folgende zusätzliches Subnetz zur Verfügung - ist aber noch nirgends auf dem Server eingetragen:

IP: 88.198.196.88
Maske: 255.255.255.248
Broadcast: 88.198.196.95
Verwendbare IP-Adressen: 88.198.196.89 bis 88.198.196.94


_Würde mich über Hilfe sehr freuen, da ich über die Forensuche keine passenden Antworten gefunden habe._


----------



## F4RR3LL (11. März 2009)

Bzgl deiner zweiten Frage kann ich dir weiterhelfen, dazu gibts eine wunderbare Anleitung im Hetznerwiki

http://wiki.hetzner.de/index.php/Zusätzliche_IP-Adressen

Damit Postfix dann mit der von dir gewünschten ip zusammen arbeitet kannst du die Funktion 

inet_interfaces nutzen.

Diese gibst du verbunden mit deiner Wunschip in der /etc/postfix/main.cf ein.


zu deiner Frage 1: Schick dir mal eine eMail und schau unmittelbar danach was in der /var/log/mail.log steht. Das sollte dir auf jeden fall weiter helfen. Zumindest gibts aber hier einen anhalt wo evtl ein Fehler ist. 

Gruß Sven


----------



## stefan_sick (11. März 2009)

*@Sven*

Danke für den Link - das werde ich versuchen.

Und im ISP3 danach unter System / Server IP Addresses die zusätzlichen IPs
auch alle eintragen ?

.... bevor ich aber dem Mailserver eine eigene IP zuweise, sollte ich das erste Problem lösen ...


----------



## Till (11. März 2009)

> Und im ISP3 danach unter System / Server IP Addresses die zusätzlichen IPs
> auch alle eintragen ?


jein. Du musst die IP#s dort nur eintragen, wenn Fu IP-Based virtual hosts benötigst. Normalerweise nimmt man namebased virtual hosts und dafür müssen die IP#s nicht eingetragen werden.

Zu 1) Schau ins mail.log und poste die Fehler die Du dort erhältst wenn eine Mail nicht zugestellt wird.


----------



## stefan_sick (11. März 2009)

*Fortschritt*

*1. Mail
*
Das Problem hat sich "in Luft aufgelöst".
Nachdem gestern nichts ging, funktioniert das heute perfekt - komisch.
Hoffe das ist jetzt ein Dauerzustand 

*2. IPs
*
Habe die Anleitung befolgt und der Server ist nun generell ueber die zusätzlichen IPs erreichbar.

Im ISP3 werdeich also die IPs aussenvorlassen, solange ich keine Domain
mit SSL Zertifikat brauche.

*3. Postfix IP
*
Im Postfix main.cf habe ich also eingetragen:
inet_interfaces  = 88.198.196.94 statt inet_interfaces = all

und dann /etc/init.d/postfix restart

Danach funktioniert der Mailversand gar nicht mehr - weder in noch out.


----------



## F4RR3LL (11. März 2009)

Zitat von stefan_sick:


> *3. Postfix IP
> *
> Im Postfix main.cf habe ich also eingetragen:
> inet_interfaces  = 88.198.196.94 statt inet_interfaces = all
> ...


Was sagt deine mail.log ?


----------



## stefan_sick (11. März 2009)

*mail.log*


```
Mar 11 12:06:50 server postfix/master[10815]: daemon started -- version 2.5.5, configuration /etc/postfix
Mar 11 12:07:50 server pop3d-ssl: Connection, ip=[::ffff:87.151.203.90]
Mar 11 12:07:51 server pop3d-ssl: LOGIN, user=stefan@nodecare.info, ip=[::ffff:87.151.203.90], port=[61682]
Mar 11 12:07:51 server pop3d-ssl: LOGOUT, user=stefan@nodecare.info, ip=[::ffff:87.151.203.90], port=[61682], top=0, retr=0, rcvd=28, sent=89, time=0
Mar 11 12:08:18 server postfix/smtpd[10835]: connect from p5797CB5A.dip.t-dialin.net[87.151.203.90]
Mar 11 12:08:18 server postfix/smtpd[10835]: D1DA92AC476A: client=p5797CB5A.dip.t-dialin.net[87.151.203.90], sasl_method=PLAIN, sasl_username=stefan@nodecare.info
Mar 11 12:08:18 server postfix/cleanup[10840]: D1DA92AC476A: message-id=<51850DD4-83EC-4C3B-9346-A09A500BFBCC@nodecare.info>
Mar 11 12:08:18 server postfix/qmgr[10818]: D1DA92AC476A: from=<stefan@nodecare.info>, size=636, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Mar 11 12:08:18 server amavis[24204]: (24204-11) (!)DENIED ACCESS from IP 88.198.196.94, policy bank ''
Mar 11 12:08:18 server postfix/smtp[10841]: D1DA92AC476A: to=<stefan@cialog.com>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=0.14, delays=0.12/0.02/0/0, dsn=4.4.2, status=deferred (lost connection with 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] while receiving the initial server greeting)
Mar 11 12:09:18 server postfix/smtpd[10835]: disconnect from p5797CB5A.dip.t-dialin.net[87.151.203.90]
```


----------



## F4RR3LL (11. März 2009)

So denn mal noch intern lauschen lassen am, dann sollte es aber hinhaun 

inet_interfaces  = 88.198.196.94; 127.0.0.1


----------



## stefan_sick (11. März 2009)

*teilerfolg*

(Anmerkung zur konfiguration: zwischen den IPs
Komma statt Strichpunkt verwenden)

Ergebnis: Versand geht - Empfang leider noch nicht.

nach reset und dem Versenden einer Mail an diese Mailbox steht das hier im Log:


```
Mar 11 13:34:59 server postfix/master[27940]: terminating on signal 15
Mar 11 13:35:00 server postfix/master[28023]: daemon started -- version 2.5.5, configuration /etc/postfix
Mar 11 13:35:01 server pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Mar 11 13:35:01 server pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Mar 11 13:35:01 server imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Mar 11 13:35:01 server imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], time=0
Mar 11 13:35:01 server postfix/smtpd[28046]: connect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Mar 11 13:35:01 server postfix/smtpd[28046]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Mar 11 13:35:01 server postfix/smtpd[28046]: disconnect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
```


----------



## stefan_sick (11. März 2009)

*idee*

könnte es sein, dass man auch den courier an die ip anpassen muss ?


----------



## Till (11. März 2009)

Mit Courier hat das nicht zu tun. Die Einstellung in der main.cf auf einem ISPconfig System sollte lauen:

 inet_interfaces = all

daher stell es am besten wieder so ein und starte postfix neu.


----------



## F4RR3LL (11. März 2009)

@TILL funktioniert dann bestimmt wieder, aber er wollte es doch eigentlich an eine feste IP binden ?


----------



## Till (11. März 2009)

Richtig, mit all ist es an alle IP's gebunden. Er kann natürlich auch alle IP's manuell auflisten und das beim hinzufügen / ändern von IP's dann auch immer manuell ändern. Wie man ja aktuell an dem Fehler sieht reicht es nicht aus nur an diese IP zu binden, die er da genommen hat. Es ist also empfehlenswert es wieder auf all zu setzen.


----------



## stefan_sick (12. März 2009)

*Zum Verständnis ...*

Mein Ziel wäre gewsen, eine bestimmte IP für Outgoing Mail zu verwenden, um im Falle eines Greylisting des Mailservers die IP durch eine andere ersetzen zu können ...
oder ist das schon im Ansatz falsch gedacht ?


----------



## Till (12. März 2009)

Die Outgoing IP wird mit der folgenden Direktive festgelegt und nicht mit inet_interfaces.

smtp_bind_address = 123.123.123.123


----------

